# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Ból pleców w okolicy prawej łopatki w pozycjach spoczynkowych

## moberg

Witam serdecznie,
cierpię na uciążliwą przypadłość bólu w okolicy prawej łopatki. Odwiedziłem wielu lekarzy i kilku specjalistów od fizjoterapii ale mój problem nadal występuje. Być może ktoś na tym forum poradzi mi co jeszcze mogę zrobić. Z góry dziękuję. Oto opis:

Objawy:
Ból okolicy prawej łopatki przypomina skurcz/ ucisk trwa 3-4 sekundy, puszcza, po chwili pojawia się znowu, regularnie.
Jest to ból tępy, głęboki.
Ból występuje w pozycji spoczynkowej, np. podczas leżenia w łóżku, podczas pracy przy komputerze, długiej jazdy samochodem, pociągiem, pojawia się czasami po kilku minutach, a czasami godzinie i więcej. Występuje bardzo często w godzinach wieczornych i nocnych powodując bezsenność. (dolegliwość trwa często przez całą noc). Często występuje nasilenie bólu w momencie długiego pozostawania np. w pozycji siedzącej i nagłej zmianie – np. wyjście z pracy (może to być również związane ze zmianą temperatury – skurczowa reakcja na zimno)

Natężenie bólu w skali 1-10: najczęściej 3-5, rzadko 6-7. Nawet ból słaby wybudza i powoduje bezsenność.

Ból często poprzedza napięcie prawej strony placów, dyskomfort, spięcie. Stres sprzyja bólowi.

Od początku występowania ból ewoluował, początkowo był to ucisk z prawej strony klatki piersiowej, we wnętrzu ciała, obecnie jest wyraźnie zlokalizowany głównie w obrębie prawej łopatki.

Problem występuje od listopada 2013, we wcześniejszych latach problem pojawiał się w okresach jesienno-zimowych, trwał krócej, był mniej intensywny, przechodził samoistnie. 

Doraźnie pomaga: 
Nagrzanie placów, ciepła kąpiel, alkohol, rozruszanie/ rozgrzanie mięśni, masaż

Nie pomaga:
Środki przeciwbólowe i przeciwzapalne: apap, metafen, ibuprom, ibum, opokan, voltaren (tabletki i maść), olfen, zaldiar 37,5 mg + 325 mg (tramadoli hydrochliridum + paracetamolum), naproxen 500 mg, movalis 7,5 mg, dexak SL w saszetkach, dicloberl retard 100 mg,  

Dotychczasowe diagnozy:
•	Neuralgia międzyżebrowa
•	Syndrom bólu mięśniowo – powięziowego
•	Dyskopatia

Reakcja na fizjoterapię:
Masaż ogólny – ulga około 1 godziny, później uczucie ciężkości placów, ociężałości, nie likwiduje bólu w nocy,
Terapia metodą Ackermanna – brak reakcji
Masaż palpacyjny punktów spustowych:
•	Pierwszy masaż – brak reakcji
•	Drugi masaż – brak bólu przez pierwsze 2 dni po masażu, później powrót bólu
•	Trzeci masaż – znaczne zmniejszenie bólu w dniu 5,6 i 7 po masażu, później powrót bólu

Inne spostrzeżenia: pełna ruchomość kręgosłupa, zgięcia, skręty nie powodują żadnych dolegliwości bólowych.
Aktywność fizyczna: codzienne ćwiczenia rozciągające (od lutego 2014), wcześniej siłownia (przed listopadem 2013).

Charakter wykonywanej pracy: siedząca przed komputerem, okresowo podróże samochodem.

RTG klatki piersiowej (2013-11-13):
Miąższ płucny bez zagęszczeń. Jamy opłucnowe wolne. Sylwetka serca prawidłowa.

RTG kręgosłupa piersiowego SP + bok (2014-11-22):
Kręgosłup piersiowy – prawostronne skrzywienie. Pogłębienie fizjologicznej kyfozy z zaostrzeniem krawędzi trzonów na jej szczycie. Poza tym bez zmian.
Rezonans magnetyczny kręgosłupa piersiowego bez kontrastu (2014-01-13):
Badanie MR odcinka piersiowego kręgosłupa wykonane w obrazach T1 i T2 zależnych. Kyfoza nieco pogłębiona. Drobne zaostrzenia na przednich i tylnych krawędziach trzonów na szczycie kyfozy w odcinku od Th7 do Th11, nierówności płytek granicznych trzonów i zmiany degeneratywne w krążkach. Drobna protruzja na poziomie Th8-9, poza tym nie stwierdza się wypuklin jąder miażdżystych do kanału kręgowego. Otwory m-k bez istotnych deformacji. Rdzeń o prawidłowym sygnale, bez zmian ogniskowych. Kanał centralny rdzenia nieposzerzony. Kilka ognisk o charakterze naczyniaków w trzonie Th11, pojedyncze ognisko Th9 wielkość ognisk do 8 mm. Większy naczyniak 16 mm w trzonie L1.

Badania krwi w normie.

----------


## Oliv

Proponuję, abyś skorzystał z porady rehabilitantów z Rehmedis w Warszawie oni leczą najtrudniejsze przypadki. Ja uniknęłam operacji (mam dużą przepuklinę w odcinku szyjnym kręgosłupa) - mi pomogli, może uda się zaradzić i Tobie.
Pozdrawiam, 
Oliv

----------


## Oliv

Proponuję, abyś skorzystał z porady rehabilitantów z Rehmedis w Warszawie oni leczą najtrudniejsze przypadki. Ja uniknęłam operacji (mam dużą przepuklinę w odcinku szyjnym kręgosłupa) - mi pomogli, może uda się zaradzić i Tobie.
Pozdrawiam, 
Oliv

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak potwierdzam Rehmedis w Warszawie to świetni specjaliści. Fachowcy i pasjonaci w swej dziedzinie.
Polecam. Pozbyłem się przy ich pomocy "zamrożonego barku" 
Szymon Andrzejewski

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Czytając opis twoich dolegliwości zastanawiałem się czy przypadkiem to ja go nie napisałem.
Mam dokładnie takie same objawy, identyczne w tym samym miejscu i tak samo się rozpoczeły.
Od miesięcy czułem ten ból pod prawą łopatką ale w październiku 2014 kiedy przeszedłem zapalenie oskrzeli i krtani i byłem osłabiony, bóle tak się nasiliły że nie dają mi spokoju od 6 tygodni.
Czy masz już jakiś sprawdzony sposób?  Proszę pomóż.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale numer mam to samo identycznie, cos pomoglo?

----------


## nnn123

Spróbować b-complex, b12, żelazo i magnez przez co najmniej miesiąc. Sprawdzić elektrolity (potas, sód), TSH i ew. FT4 czy wapń całkowity (badania  krwi które można zrobić prywatnie tak jak wszystkie inne z krwi).

Jak nie pomoże to pisać. Coś może jeszcze wymyślę. Jak pomoże to też pisać - inni się dowiedzą zamiast pytać a ja będę miał chorą satysfakcję  :Big Grin: 

PS. Skurcze miokloniczne kiedykolwiek?

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## Olgaa

Mata masująca Medivon jest bardzo skuteczna na ból całych pleców. Dzięki możliwości wyboru partii pleców można ustawić, który obszar chcemy. Nie tylko ustępują dolegliwości bólowe, ale także odpręża. Matę można używać w dogodnych warunkach,np. fotel, krzesło biurowe, łóżko, a nawet fotel samochodowy. Rewelacyjne rozwiązanie na bolące plecy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od dłuższego czasu bolały mnie plecy, ale liczne obowiązki nie pozwalały mi wybrać się do lekarza.  Na szczęście trafiłam na portal Znamtenbol.pl, który w szybki sposób zdiagnozował mój problem. To co wyróżnia go z pośród innych serwisów to anonimowość, błyskawiczność i przede wszystkim - skuteczność. Dzięki niemu dostałam adresy najbliższych placówek do których mogę się udać, by otrzymać dalszą pomoc. Pozwoliło mi to zaoszczędzić mnóstwo czasu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli już musicie, to chociaż nie aż tak nieudolnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, moim zdaniem możesz spróbować wykonywać lekkie ćwiczenia. Skoro ból występuje w fazach spoczynku, to czasem po prostu potrzeba trochę ruchu. Jest to naturalna cecha istot żywych, a w dzisiejszych czasach ludzie mają go coraz mniej. Możesz poszukać ćwiczeń dla początkujących, spróbować oczywiście od małych kroczków i zobaczyć czy będą jakieś efekty. Jest to oczywiście tylko moja sugestia.
Możesz również skonsultować problem z fizjoterapeutą lub zapisać się na lecznicze masaże, aby rozluźnić mięśnie.
Polecić mogę również przyjmowanie magnezu, który zmniejsza uczucie zmęczenia oraz pomaga opanować stres. Oczywiście w rozsądnych dawkach.
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli faktycznie potrzebne jest konkretne wsparcie fizjoterapeuty, to może warto udac się do hotelu Kopieniec w Murzasichle ?? Pracuje tam m.in. Rafał Kot, były fizjoterapeuta skoczków narciarskich, w tym Małysza. Do tego podobno mają naprawdę rewelacyjnie wyposażone (i liczne) gabinety. Chociaż konsultacje u takiego specjalisty mogą być bardzo pomocne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kopien zdecydowanie polecam, wylądowałem tam po wypadku motocyklowym, gdy lekarze mnie wstępnie poskładali, ale miałem duże problemy z kolanami. R. Kot - rewelacja, miałem u niego darmowe konsultacje, sprzet i reszta personelu - super, po takiej wizycie czułem się znacznie lepiej i kolana były w znacznie lepszym stanie !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja nie miałam aż tak poważnym problemów ale borykałam się z bólem kręgosłupa na który zabiegi mało pomagały, lekarz powiedział że jak nie odetchnę od pracy to nie mają szans najlepsze zabiegi zadziałać, więc wzięłam wolne i pojechałam sobie do Hotelu Lubicz do Ustki na pakiet zdrowy kręgosłup i taki relaks nad morzem połączony z masażami i zwyczajnie urlopem dopiero przyniósł sensowne efekty

----------


## Darek87

Z racji siedzącego trybu pracy próbowałem często miewałem podobne problemy. Drażniące bóle łopatki, lewej, prawej, kręgosłup, krzyż... Na dłuższą metę to mega irytujące, zwłaszcza że nie mam czasu ciągle latać po lekarzach i masażystach, wiecznie płacić i często z marnym skutkiem. Ostatnio zdecydowałem się na fotel z firmy Mildis, o którym czytałem na kilku forach. Bez zbędnego gadania, po pierwszych dniach użytkowania już poczułem znaczną poprawę w plecach, a im dłużej z niego korzystam, tym lepsze efekty obserwuję.

----------


## delilaght

Mnie pomógł przy rehabilitacji i likwidacji bólów kręgosłupa Dr Wojciech Orczyk.

----------


## agata091

ja miałam podobne bóle i długo się z nimi zmagałam. Chodziłam na różne terapie itp i nic nie pomagało. Maskowałam jedynie bół środkami przeciwbólowymi. Ostatecznie trafiłam na metodę mckenziego  mckenzie.pl/main/pacjenci.html i postanowiłam spróbować. I wreszcie mogę powiedzieć że wiem co to znaczy życ bez bólu pleców

----------


## konefka

rehabilitacja serio może zdziałać cuda, jestem w trakcie i rezultaty są od pierwszego zabiegu, u mnie wszystko przez pracę biurową i brak ruchu się zaczęło

----------


## zori

tak Was czytam i tyko przytakuję. u mnie to samo! jestem przed 30stką, a normalnie czasem stękam jak emerytka. jakieś namiary na fizjoterapię sensowną w warszawie? trochę też chodzi mi o jakiś instruktaż do ćwiczeń samodzielnych w domu, bo lubię ćwiczyć i sama chętnie będę nad sobą pracować, tylko dobrze byłoby wiedzieć JAK to robić, żeby było efektywnie i sobie nie zaszkodzić

----------


## konefka

ja mam w lux medzie w wawie, i taki instruktarz dostaniesz na pewno, bo taka samodzielna praca w domu to polowa sukcesu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rehabilitacja i rehabilitacja bo potem takie nawet mikro urazy mogą przerodzić się w coś jeszcze bardziej poważniejszego. Ja chodziłam przez jakiś czas do Centrum Terapii Kręgosłupa we Wrocławiu na Wyszyńskiego. Bardzo mi pomogli dojść do ładu i składu z moim kręgosłupem.

----------


## Mikolayy

Polecam w takich sytuacjach zmienić materac na porządny, np. z Natura Zone. Ja po wymienie materaca ze sklepowego na markowy od razu zacząłem się wysypiać i każdemu takie rozwiązanie polecam.

----------


## witosk180

Skoro ból występuje w fazach spoczynku, to czasem po prostu potrzeba trochę ruchu. Jest to naturalna cecha istot żywych, a w dzisiejszych czasach ludzie mają go coraz mniej.

----------


## celinaPi

Tak zgadza się  . Jak ból  jest w spoczynku to wtedy trzeba troche ruchu .Ale rehabilitacja jakas musi być niestety . Moim zdaniem to problem leży tak na prawde po stronie kręgosłupa . Mój tata tak właśnie miał . I potem uczeszczał na terapie bólu kręgosłupa do RehaExpert . Jest tutaj brak kolejek więc można się naprawde bardzo szybko dostac i rozpocząc terapie . Ceny w stosunku do innych ośrodków są niższe więc przystępne dla ludzi :Wink:

----------


## Peska

Odpowiednia rehabilitacja jest bardzo ważna. I myślę że taka opcja z dojazdem do domu to jest świetna sprawa. Widać że Reha Expert wychodzi na przeciwko pacjentom!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mojemu tacie na dolegliwości bólowe kręgosłupa pani w sklepi medycznym poleciła spróbować koszulek z wełny merino. Wełna działa jak naturalny ciepły okład przeciwbólowy co daje komfort w codziennych czynnościach. Mój tata jest bardzo zadowolony i ie wyobraża sobie funkcjonowania bez swojej koszulki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Warto pomyśleć w takiej sytuacji o wypożyczeniu łóżka do rehabilitacji! Co o tym sądzicie? Znam nawet niezłą firmę, która prowadzi wypożyczalnię takich rzeczy - Medseven. To świetna rzecz! Póki nie czujesz się najlepiej - przyda się na pewno! Pomyśl o tym!

----------


## stalker8

A na tym łózku koniecznie leżeć w sweterku z wełny - wielbłądziej. I przykryć się takim-ż kocem (rehabilitacyjnym). To wzmacnia mięśnie. ;]

----------


## Ksamil

Tylko widzisz... czasami nie pomaga żaden koc , tylko konieczna jest rehabilitacja ,zwłaszcza jak ma się takie bóle kręgosłupa ,ze nie jest się w stanie wstać , a z bólu to się płacze. Dostawałam najpierw zastrzyki przeciwbólowe oraz tabletki na morfinie . Bo się inaczej nie dało .. co potem ? Rehabilitacja z Rehaexpert. Dzięki odpowiednim masażom jest znaczna poprawa , ale to co ja przeszłam ? nikomu nie życzę ..

----------


## kery56

u mnie przy podobnych obajawach wyszła dyskopatia.

----------


## MayThai

W przypadku regularnie powtarzającego się bólu pleców warto zastanowić się nad tajskim masażem. Pomoże on zredukować napięcia mięśniowe, rozluźnić stawy ścięgien, wyeliminować ból oraz pozostawi długotrwałe odprężenie. Dodatkowo może okazać się,  że efekt będzie dużo lepszy niż po wizycie u fizjoterapeuty.

----------


## FairyTale22

Ja byłam po wypadku samochodowym , gdzie miałam takie bóle kręgosłupa, ze spać nie mogłam. Przez to zawaliłam sesję zimową, nie zdałam egzaminu z chemii fizycznej, który warunkiem koniecznym do przejścia na IV semestr. W koncu będąc na dziekance chodziłam do ośrodka RehaExpert dlatego ze mieszkam w krakowie. Dzięki terapii doszłam do siebie i mogę kontynuować dalej naukę po dziekance  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli ktoś z was jest w trakcie rehabilitacji to warto skorzystać z oferty sklepu z artykułami medycznymi Almamed.  W sklepie Almamed znajdziemy, wszelkiego rodzaju łóżka rehabilitacyjne, balkoniki, wózki inwalidzkie, materace przeciwodleżynowa i takie też poduszki.  W sklepie dostaniemy również akcesoria dla osób leżących - kaczki, baseny, drabinki łóżkowe, krzesła toaletowe, ławeczki na wannowe a nawet dostaniemy rowery trójkołowe i elektryczne wózki inwalidzkie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi bardzo pomaga masaż leczniczy  30 minut na, który chodzę do Spondylo-Clinic GROUP we Wrocławiu.   Centrum Terapii Kręgosłupa oferuję  szeroki wybór zabiegów z użyciem różnych nowoczesnych i sprawdzonych metod terapeutycznych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi bardzo pomaga zabiegi z wykorzystaniem  kriokomory. Krioterapia ustrojowa (całego ciała) wykorzystuje w procesie leczenia niskie temperatury.Krioterapia ogólnoustrojowa powoduje znieczulenie i uruchamia wewnętrzną reakcję przeciwbólową. Ja na takie zabiegi chodzę regularnie do  centrum  Cyros na  . Jana Kasprowicza 95 we Wrocławiu.

----------


## Vaganova

Albo warto też sie wybrać na terapię jak jesteś z Krakowa do gabinetu rehaExpert. Mają bardzo doswiadczonych rehabilitantów. Poza tym jest możliwość dojazdu do pacjenta do domu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobra rehabilitacja jest na wagę złota i warto z takich rehabilitacji korzystać. Ja osobiście jestem stomatologiem i czasem pod koniec tygodnia mam straszne bóle pleców i potrzebuję profesjonalnego masażu. Na taki masaż leczniczy kręgosłupa i pleców chodzę do przychodni Ares w Łodzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja na masaż kręgosłupa chodzę do Spondylo-Clinic Centrum terapii kręgosłupa we Wrocławiu. Zgłosiłam się do nich z chronicznymi bólami kręgosłupa i po kilku sesjach  bóle ustąpiły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bym nie ryzykowała tylko coś z tym bólem w końcu zrobiła, bo zdrowie mamy tylko jedno dlatego powinniśmy dbać o nie najbardziej jak się tylko da. Ja w swoim domu mam Biomag Lumina Easy, jest to nowoczesne urządzenie do magnetoterapii. Jego działanie bazuje na opatentowanej technologii pola magnetycznego 3D, które dociera w głąb tkanek, łagodząc ból i przyspieszając regenerację.

----------


## andgelikaas

W swoim domu? ja cos podobnego miałam ale w przychodni rehabilitacyjnej i na te zabiegi czekałam kilka miesięcy bo taka kolejka :|...ale faktycznie pomagają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To może warto pomyśleć nad zakupem takiego urządzenia? Wtedy będziesz mogła spokojnie w domu odbywać taką terapię pulsacyjnym polem magnetycznym. Nie kosztuje majątku, a dba o nasze zdrowie najlepiej

----------


## andgelikaas

dzieki, poczytam, popytam i może to będzie dla mnie lepsze niż ganianie po gabinetach.
Pozdrawiam i zdrówka zyczę  :Smile:

----------


## mpire24

Dlatego tak ważny jest dobór materaca aby uniknąć takich bólów pleców. Dla dzieci polecam materac antyalergiczny Antyalergic covers model ml1 który jest często polecany dla dzieci z alergiami. Posiada pozytywną opinię instytutu matki i dziecka w Warszawie i ma właściwości antygrzybiczne i antybakteryjne.

----------


## WiktorS

Zgodzę się oczywiście z poprzednikiem. Odpowiedni materac sporo może tu zmienić. Najlepiej wybierać te materace, które same dopasują się do waszego ciała zapewniając idealne jego ułożenie. Tak właśnie działają materace termoelastyczne. Wpisz sobie w google Viscotherapy, znajdziesz na pewno tak spory wybór materacy piankowych. Są to materace lecznice więc pomogą z pewnością.

----------

